# Is High Fence Cheating?



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I am very Fortunate that my position holds its rewards. I have a several Vendors that love to hunt and all throughout the year I get invited on great hunts (and of course this saves me money for out-of-pocketing a lease and I get to spend that money on other equipment) So I buy myself a new Remington Sendero SFII 7MM and a Leupold VX-7 4.5-18 with 56mm objective and B+C reticle. This thing is awesome and with a 34mm tube. So i am eager to break it in. So my best vendor says we are going on an Elk and Axis Hunt here in Texas. He has a nice protein fed 8X8 scoring just over 400 picked out. And its in a high fence 900 acres and the hunt lasts 1 day. Well I have always thought of my first Elk hunt as spot and stalk in Colorado or New Mexico somewhere for 1-2 weeks out, an actual "HUNT" I am also aware that finding such an 8x8 Elk in True Nature is almost impossible. So I ask, Is it wrong to take this Elk and feel proud of it? Your Thoughts. And of course I will take the Axis becuase I love the meat and have already trophied 2 in the "wild"


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

High Fence is "Farming" plain and simple nothing wrong with it. Once you build a fence high enough to hold and animal within it's boundry you begin to domesticate the animal. I like to say I only hunt about 1-2 acres at a time so it they have 898 more acres to avoid me it's still fair chase.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

:headknock Here we go again.......the ole high fence debate. I say to each his own, now lets get huntin!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Bigmike, I say take what you can get especially with a free hunt.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Personally shooting an elk behind high fence just ain't elk hunting. That is for the mountains. If the place is big enough it is fair ,but I just don't care for it. To each his own.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

8x8 in 900 acres picked out,,, you answered your own question.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I say go for it. Thats an oportunity many will never have. Look at some of the trophy buck people have........lots of game from game fenced big $ shoots. Nothing wrong with it at all! Post pics! If they are on a leash and eat out of your hand......well that would be different.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You must buy a lot from that vendor. rs


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Depends upon the size of the enclosure and terrain. 2000 acres in wide open spaces is not enough. 2000 acres in the piney woods is ok.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

redduck said:


> Depends upon the size of the enclosure and terrain. 2000 acres in wide open spaces is not enough. 2000 acres in the piney woods is ok.


Heck 20 acres in the piney woods, you could sneak around for a week and might not ever see him......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Let this weigh on your conscience NO MORE,Get over there and have a blast and get you some Elk steaks ! Absolutely post up some pics......:cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Its free. Take the hunt and be proud of your kill. When you go and hunt in new mexico or wherever and spot and stalk, be even prouder. High fencing is the future of hunting unfortunantely. But it is still a rush in my book.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

For the price, you cant beat it.
Not my cup of tea but I dont blame you for going.
Good luck


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It won't feel the same as if you stalked and tracked him, beat him at his own game, in his natural back yard, at 12000 feet, in the quaking aspens, in light snow, with horses to pack him out, and a tent camp with a meat pole, and hot black coffee on the fire, but, it will still be fun and lots of good meat.

For the record, in a perfect world, there would be no high fences. But it's not perfect, so don't cut off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's a matter of preference. I would prefer to go to New Mexico or Colorado, but you can bet if someone made me the same offer, I'd jump all over it! Take it and enjoy!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wait till after dark and shoot it under the feeder with the truck headlights.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh,, and PS: for the record, My potlicking ars would do it in a heart beat. But we weren't talking about my ethics! Bwaahahahahaha


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I would bet that if you offered up this FREE hunt to the folks who say "its not for me" they would be the first in the truck ready to roll.

Go for it


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as you CAN'T shake a coffee can of feed and he comes running to ya, and you have the opportunity to treat the hunt as a spot and stalk why feal guilty??

Now if they got that sucker tied to a tree and tell you to shoot it... and you do... shame on you! 







(just don't brag about it)


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> wait till after dark and shoot it under the feeder with the truck headlights.


That's how ya hunt in Alabama...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

activescrape said:


> It won't feel the same as if you stalked and tracked him, beat him at his own game, in his natural back yard, at 12000 feet, in the quaking aspens, in light snow, with horses to pack him out, and a tent camp with a meat pole, and hot black coffee on the fire, but, it will still be fun and lots of good meat.
> 
> For the record, in a perfect world, there would be no high fences. But it's not perfect, so don't cut off your nose to spite your face.


Dayum it Scrape-It's been 16 years since i've been there but now that you posted this i'm gonna start planning a trip fer next year! :smile:


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont have a problem with high fences at all, but it would be hard to kill an elk when they eat out of you hand like this. This was on a ranch way down south texas, it was cool to feed them and watch the kids smile ear to ear


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Elk can get to be a pain on game farms, following you around wanting hand outs, following you to the blind, hanging out blocking your view, they are very good to eat, but there is a reason for the high fence rule in the Boone and Crocket book. To me there is a difference between hunting on a low fence ranch and harvesting on a game farm.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

You will be surprised how tough it can be to kill a trophy animal behind a high fence. You may or maynot be successful. It is not easy unless the rancher has the elk eating out of a bucket. A true 8x8 is VERY RARE,even behind a high fence. It is surely your decision. Listen to the guys that have hunted high fence ranches and not the ones that want to. I have hunted high fence ranches for 12 years and believe me it is not a chip shot. In those 12 years I have shot only 2 deer over 160. It is not like some people think. These animals are still in the wild,just confined to an area. Good luck and send us pics if you connect.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Go and have a good time.....I sure you still have plenty of life left to hunt Elk in the true wild. I hunt high fence from time to time and the animals are wild at the places I have hunted.
Just have fun with the cards thrown your way.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Look at it this way, you will get to see how the rich people hunt.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

The animal is there to be killed, like a pen raised pheasant or a steer. If you like elk, and will use it, go whack him. No, it's not hunting, but I wouldn't feel bad about it. Meat's probably a lot better than a wild bull.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

You might have time left over to go hunt some at the zoo. (  I joke )


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a $8-$10,000. hunt. They must really need/like you! An 8X8 bull has spent his life on another ranch (probably Minnesota) and was delivered to Texas. He will not be wild and you will most likely harvest him within an hour.

An 8X8, 400" bull is friggin' ginormous! Elk simply cannot get that big in the wild. Whack him as soon as your crosshairs settle! I would in a heartbeat. 

Cheating, you ask?? No, that is just how it's done in Texas. Don't fight it. 

And btw.....you do not ever have to consult Boone and Crockett to determine if an animal is a "trophy." They are not the authority, you are!

Look forward to some great photo's!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The question was "is it wrong". My first answer was more in line with "is it fair chase" thus my response regarding the size of the enclosure. It is not fair chase if you are guaranteed to kill a particular animal. However, there is nothing "wrong" with killing the animal as long as it is legal. You be the judge, it is your choice.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Take the meat and the horns of what they give you and save the pride for your actual hunt in NM of CO.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no way in hades that you should pass n this hunt or even feel ashamed.....this is a once in a life time opp......go do it.......

My son got the chance a couple of yrs ago to go hunt a Texas Dall...high fence and fairly large pen.....my thoughts were just like yours until a 45 min and a mile of tracking later he successfully bagged a dall just 1.5 inches shy of gold medal stats

GO HUNT


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Hunting ethics*

What a debate.......I was taught to pattern the deer and watch their habits before season opened. Pattern the deer in accordance with getting to know their habits through watching them, rubs and scrapes, and their instictive reproductive cycles (the rut). We never fed them, hunted in a high fence area, used any of the commercial potions, or donned any scent block apparel. I process my own kills. I have paid hardly nothing to hunt deer all my life and I have a 140 class ten point under my belt. That deer costed me .75.....the approximate cost of the bullet. Don't get me wrong....I was a licensed hunter so you have to add those license fees and the cost of the fuel for my vehicle to and from the place I hunted. As a young man growing up, my father, uncles, and cousins taught me well. I have been a successful hunter for years and have never supported the commercialization of the sport. 
To each his own.....I will continue my ways and enjoy my success. I will spend/save my dollars and use them where they are best suited.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*My .02*

I dont see any difference than a guy sitting in a blind waiting for the feeder to go off, and see what comes out. Do you consider that hunting or waiting for them to come to you???........Go for it dude, this is how we roll in Texas. It is what it is.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

It's just horrible. Cant picture a good guy like you doing that. I'll go in your place. PM me all the information and I will be there.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Dibs.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw the title and thought ..........awwwwwwwww hell !


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it is your decision. If it feels good to you, then do it. Depending on the acreage, I do not think a high fence is cheating. I have hunted a certain buck for two years and have not had a good shot at him. I thought maybe he had died, but I saw some gamecam pictures of him last month. I will be after him again this year. 5,000 acres high fenced.

Professor Jones


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bukmstr said:


> I dont see any difference than a guy sitting in a blind waiting for the feeder to go off, and see what comes out. Do you consider that hunting or waiting for them to come to you???........Go for it dude, this is how we roll in Texas. It is what it is.


Now this thing will go another 15 pages to settle that one...:biggrin:

I personally like hunting at night, sittin in the house with spot lights on the garden. Sprinkle a lil corn out there at the edge to get them just close enough....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

:cheers:


Bukmstr said:


> I dont see any difference than a guy sitting in a blind waiting for the feeder to go off, and see what comes out. Do you consider that hunting or waiting for them to come to you???........Go for it dude, this is how we roll in Texas. It is what it is.


 Yea right! I do it and so do most of yall. Not all but most. I live in a concrete jungle, and don't own a few hundred acres so do what ya got to do so long as its lega. I have shot deer sitting in a stand after watching them eat the corn, clover, peas' etc that were planted just for that!

15 pages more as Long Pole said FLAME ON:cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

24Buds said:


> :cheers:
> Yea right! I do it and so do most of yall. Not all but most. I live in a concrete jungle, and don't own a few hundred acres so do what ya got to do so long as its lega. I have shot deer sitting in a stand after watching them eat the corn, clover, peas' etc that were planted just for that!
> 
> 15 pages more as Long Pole said FLAME ON:cheers:


Your right & so is long pole. Maybe 20 more pages. It all boils down to where your hunting.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I personally have no interest in hunting high fenced properties, but at same time I dont see anything wrong with it. I just like the idea of hunting deer that are a lil more wild and not someones farm animal. I feel more proud of a big low fenced deer than a high fenced animal personally. But I have friends that pay big $$ to hunt exotics on high fenced land and they love it, so I guess...to each his own. I just love beng out in the woods one way or the other!!


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll add my two cents too. Its not cheating, but its also not hunting, its shooting. However, I love elk meat and wouldn't hesitate to go on that "shoot" if inviited.

I have a B&C 155" European mount that my dad shot as a mangement buck behind a high fence. It's his best deer ever. However, he knew that he didn't "earn" that buck so he gave the horns to me.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Make it interesting, dont use your new expensive rifle. Use something cool like a louisville slugger or a cinder block or a pitch fork. A gun would be too easy.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

hammerdown said:


> Make it interesting, dont use your new expensive rifle. Use something cool like a louisville slugger or a cinder block or a pitch fork. A gun would be too easy.


I laff so hard I pee my pants!!! I can just see some dude hit one out of the park, then tell B&C it is a trophy. And I did it the right way , I did not take steroids.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

you are preventing the natrual flow of nature when you put up a fence..That being said I have hunted behind them and it is just as tuff but it just is bnot the same....


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Hunting, like anything else, gives back what is put into it. You're not going to have the rush of a stalk and shoot at 12,000 feet, which I can only imagine is a life long memory. But you're going to have a trophy that 99.999% of the people on this planet (including me) never get a chance to take.

High fences allow people to manage the resource, and in most cases it is managed very well. I've seen too many undersized bucks that are clearly too old because they live in an area where there are few natural predators and the hunting pressure is very light. High fences are a necessity now, just as barbed wire was a neccessity 150 years ago. If the whole world managed all herds and every acre like the high - fenced ranchers do, there would be little need for a high fence. 

Go shoot that sucker. send me a steak - elk is taaastyyy. And don't let the fact that it's on a game ranch take away anything, I'd be first in line and bragging for life. We are in Texas, afterall.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My buddy purchased a fair sized ranch in west texas . I


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I would bet that if you offered up this FREE hunt to the folks who say "its not for me" they would be the first in the truck ready to roll.
> 
> Go for it


You might just lose that bet, not saying you would, but you just might! Nope, its not for me! But, to each his own, just not my thought of fun. Carry on.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Ill just say that if it were me, it would probably be the only chance I would ever get to take an elk, so I would go for it. I see your point about it not being a stalk, and I see others points about it not really being hunting, and I can see the validity in the different views. I too would much rather go to the mountains for a week or so, but in reality, very few of us are lucky enough to do that. To those that can, I wish I was in your shoes. For me, Ill take what I can get, and be happy with it. Good hunting.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> My buddy purchased a fair sized ranch in west texas . I


And?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

royboy42 said:


> I just like the idea of hunting deer that are a lil more wild and not someones farm animal.


Who would want to shoot a "farm animal"?

But your assumption only applies to a segment of high fenced properties where animals are stocked and have too much exposure to humans who aren't in the process of trying to kill them.

If the landowner has shelled out a lot of money to bring in exotic species, then he has an investment to protect and the fence becomes a barrier to keep them from heading into the next county.

However, when high fences are used for management of whitetail deer, the purpose should be to keep outside deer from coming in and the fence becomes an "exclosure". The fence allows the landowner to cull out excess animals and allows for the culling of bucks that don't exhibit good genes. It also allows for the reduction of does to get closer to a 1:1 ratio which will insure that only the very best bucks will get to breed. You can't accomplish this if outside deer keep moving into your property.

A typical example of a well-managed high fence property is one I did some consulting on recently. My purpose wasn't deer related, but to evaluate quail habitat. The owner did show me recent game cam photos and there were some really nice bucks on the property. He said before they closed the last section of fence four years ago, they tried to run as many deer out as possible and then they had annual visits from TPWD to determine how many deer needed to be removed each year. Other than culling, they have yet to allow any hunting for trophy class bucks.

There is a road that runs along the fence around the entire property which I traveled several time. I saw a few does and caught the flash of a few tails as other deer disappeared into heavy cover, but I never saw what I could identify as a buck the whole time. Yet outside the fence, there were lots of deer to be seen, both does and typical small hill county bucks. In this part of Texas, I'd say that the population density is six-times greater outside the fence than inside.

This wasn't a surprise to me as I've seen it many times. The outside deer are overpopulated and have and just don't exhibit the very wild nature of the deer on the inside of the fence.

Inside the fence, superior genetics produce "super" bucks that are far smarter and wilder than those outside the fence.

Of course, not every high fence property owner puts the high level of effort into management as this fellow does.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

deke said:


> And?


I was thinking the same thing. "And now....the rest of the story"!:rotfl:


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

The words "hunt" and "high fence" do not belong in the same sentence, it is called a "harvest" just like a crop.
That being said, I would not pass the opportunity to go to a ranch and harvest some beef for free.
Just get ready because in a year or two, your photo with your harvest will show up in your e-mail with an incredible story of how it was hunted in the mountains of Montana.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

For all the high fence haters. Lifestyles and hunting is changing. Our grandparents didn't have McDonalds or Whataburger to run to when supper wasn't cooked. High fence hunting may be for the guy that doesn't have the time to work a lease or whatever. The ranch I hunt on is over 17k acres high fenced with 2 of our the borders of our 6500 being such. I tell you those deer are not trapped at all and we only bow hunt.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I seem to get my hand's slapped alot on here after a comment or two so, one more time shouldn't hurt too bad. If someone gave you a gun or bow and cut you loose in the Houston Zoo and, told you that there's alot of game here. It's gonna cost you $4500. a gun. This is not a family lease. The question is, would you call this hunting? I call it ****. I bet if someone ever figure's out how to contain a large amount of Duck's and Geese in a confined area, 1000 acre Dome, slap a big price tag on that hunt, there will be plenty pics posted and alot of bragging :dance: going on then as well. This is all just my oppinion. Not the way I was brought up.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I just want to go hunting with HAMMERDOWN..I have never seen anyone hunt with a cinder block or a louisville slugger..I will carry the bat for you...

LMFAO


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

No

Whatever floats your boat--There I said it! Ha!! Ridiculous every year.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just thought I'd post again before it gets locked! Thank U!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

High fence on less than say... 1000 acres... yea, some of you could call it "farming"
But high fence on 11,000 acres.... ain't know way in hell you can call it farming.


I'm just saying this because I get to hunt on an 11,000+ ranch once a year, and it ain't nothing like farming, matter of fact I believe one high fence ranch I hunted last year was less than 5000 acres, but... it dang sure wasn't like hunting at a farm, I can gaurantee ya that!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> High fence on less than say... 1000 acres... yea, some of you could call it "farming"
> But high fence on 11,000 acres.... ain't know way in hell you can call it farming.
> 
> I'm just saying this because I get to hunt on an 11,000+ ranch once a year, and it ain't nothing like farming, matter of fact I believe one high fence ranch I hunted last year was less than 5000 acres, but... it dang sure wasn't like hunting at a farm, I can gaurantee ya that!


Tiny,, If you'd put the string box down and the 40ozers you would C plenty off deer(not Beer mind you)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Is it still okay to use rangefinders, timed feeders, time-stamped cameras, European optics, ultra-velocity amunition, digital camouflage, scent killers, artificial scents, electronic deer calls, hydraulic blinds, and mineral blocks?

Just checking.

I hate to see so many getting judgemental about another's hunting.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Tiny,, If you'd put the string box down and the 40ozers you would C plenty off deer(not Beer mind you)


:ac550: huh??? :help: Spigot?? Where's Spigot???? HELP!!!! :headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Is it still okay to use rangefinders, timed feeders, time-stamped cameras, European optics, ultra-velocity amunition, digital camouflage, scent killers, artificial scents, electronic deer calls, hydraulic blinds, and mineral blocks?
> 
> Just checking.
> 
> I hate to see so many getting judgemental about another's hunting.


 Let a deer jump the fence into my high fence backyard and see if he walks out.. It's less than a half acre,, but it aint leaving! :doowapsta BOOM!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> Is it still okay to use rangefinders, timed feeders, time-stamped cameras, European optics, ultra-velocity amunition, digital camouflage, scent killers, artificial scents, electronic deer calls, hydraulic blinds, and mineral blocks?
> 
> Just checking.
> 
> I hate to see so many getting judgemental about another's hunting.


 Yep!

I think the responses would be different if he would have said something like this

"I am giving away a free hunt in a High Fenced area for a possible shot on an 8X8. First one to say I don't think game fence is cheeting gets the trip!"

Go on the hunt. Those who don't like it don't go. I would be on this in a heart beat!

Enjoy the hunt and don't worry. You will have your shot at the "true hunt" some other day. Send pics. I will be jelous:brew:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Let a deer jump the fence into my high fence backyard and see if he walks out.. It's less than a half acre,, but it aint leaving! :doowapsta BOOM!


Must spread some reputation around...:biggrin:


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Not a fan of high fenced hunting


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

I like what team extreme said...you should decide the experiences you want to take part in, not boone and crockett, or anyone else. I also think it is to each their own. That being said, my family owns a high-fence ranch in south Texas and I guarantee you the deer are not tame. There are certain bucks that I could give you all season to kill and you couldn't do it without a fair amount of luck. While there are some high-fence operations that are 20 acres and much like a wildlife park, the vast majority are nothing like the Houston Zoo and to compare them is unfair.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not Cheating, it just makes a lot of people Jealous so they lash out at people like you that get the opportunity !


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's not Cheating, it just makes a lot of people Jealous so they lash out at people like you that get the opportunity !


 yep. Is fishing in a small pond the same? lol:walkingsm


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

24Buds said:


> yep. Is fishing in a small pond the same? lol:walkingsm


You Pond fishin CHEATER! :brew2:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> You Pond fishin CHEATER! :brew2:


NO NO, you got it all wrong. I would never fish a pond. Thats cheating. I am better than fishing a small pond stocked with fish!:rybka:

I was just askin for "friend" of mine.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

24Buds said:


> NO NO, you got it all wrong. I would never fish a pond. Thats cheating. I am better than fishing a small pond stocked with fish!:rybka:
> 
> I was just askin for "friend" of mine.


LMAO!:smile:


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

And I thought I had heard every angle....now I know I have! haha

Good example! 

Go shoot your bull, post photo's and give the Lord credit for creating such a beautiful animal.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

RACER said:


> I just want to go hunting with HAMMERDOWN..I have never seen anyone hunt with a cinder block or a louisville slugger..I will carry the bat for you...
> 
> LMFAO


I just thinks its funny when high fence vs. low fence stuff gets brought up. It always turns into soap opera sitcom. Who cares!!!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bigmike77---I think you have answered your own question---your deer has been "picked out" to use your words and you already know what it will score. I think you are morally conflicted with your hunting values you were raised with prob by your Dad or Granddad.

I assume if you take it you will have a shoulder mount done.

I dont know you and probably never will but I bet you will not be proud of taking him--in fact I think you will probably be ashamed and sad that you ended that magnificent creature's life the way you did. He deserves better. Any time you can kill something like that that probably has a name like "Ole Joe" or has a bell around his neck----I think you may have a prob I think I would.

That being said ---i am also a hypocrite I guess. Altho I have never hunted for them I probably would have no problem taking an exotic deer or sheep, etc. No difference probably but I figure they were put there to be "harvested" and an elk should be hunted. Maybe it's because the elk are native to here and I guess I think they deserve more respect.

But I also dont deer hunt any more either--not a fan of the feeder, stands, etc. Altho I have no problem with anyone else that does it. And I probably wouldnt mind thinning out a doe or two or an inferior buck to improve the herd. etc.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow I grew up in Oklahoma and I have never been to any kind of lease...Daddy and I always used to just get up head to the mountains and deer hunt...I would feel like I was shooting my pet or something.... We had 250 acres in a fence....for cows....I don't know though I have never felt to guilty about eating a teak ...tough call on this one


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's not Cheating, it just makes a lot of people Jealous so they lash out at people like you that get the opportunity !


what catchy said!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Triad_Marine said:


> Wow I grew up in Oklahoma and I have never been to any kind of lease...Daddy and I always used to just get up head to the mountains and deer hunt...I would feel like I was shooting my pet or something.... We had 250 acres in a fence....for cows....I don't know though I have never felt to guilty about eating a teak ...tough call on this one


Was that the Kiamichi Mountains?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I see a lot of great insight as far as pros and cons and I appreciate the input. The way i tried to relay it is "what if" and by that I mean, what if someone put a high fence around say 50,000 acres in Colorado, its still a high fence, just harder to find "the one" I did ask as to how many acres these Elk were on and it is 1,200 acres dedicated to Elk. next week I will in fact get the Axis between 32"-38" and do the "hog dog" hunt. I decided to make the Elk hunt a memorable one in Northern New Mexico with a guaranteed tag. If i don't get that great of a wall mount, I will go with the high fence. Thanks fellow 2coolers, you guys know your hunting from what i've read.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Also, I did agree that I would only kill the Axis "spot and stalk" with my PSE Dreamseason, and If i were to kill the Elk later, It will be in the same manner. My hunters education instructor said 2 things that stuck with me "John Wayne was no hero and a draft dodger" hahahaha, and "Harvesting an animal in a high fence like King Ranch is no crime, so as along as you give the animal a fair chance and hunt and stalk in his territory"


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Would I shoot the elk?? If I was hungry. I wouldn't consider it a trophy the caliber of a national park or large private land hunt. I like hunting wild animals in their natural habitat... Some hf places qualify... Some don't... Some lf places don't qualify... I wouldn't want to shoot a camp deer on a big south Texas place or a deer in a subdivision...

Most importantly I don't begrudge others from hunting the way they want.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*out and out hijack. don't read if you are easily offended!*

Question: Is the vendor issuing to you an IRS Form 1099 for the fair market value of this "free" hunt?

Question: Does your company have a policy regarding accepting other than nominal gifts from vendors?

Question: What product or service that I might have to pay for is bearing the cost of such hunts?

This is something I point out from time to time and get jumped on by most here. I am not really that judgmental and not that peeved about this (unless you and your vendor are in the health care biz...then I am really p o'd) Heck, I may have even participated in similar but lesser-cost group type outdoor outings. My experience is that these type of things rock along for a while and then boom, someone is accused of some kind of graft (like someone I heard about asking for a personal new pickup truck in order to give out the company's business...for real!), and the hammer goes down to where you can't even let someone buy you a sandwich for lunch. I think it is something to think about, at least consider, now and then.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> Question: Is the vendor issuing to you an IRS Form 1099 for the fair market value of this "free" hunt?
> 
> Question: Does your company have a policy regarding accepting other than nominal gifts from vendors?
> 
> ...


Huh...?:spineyes:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Question: Is the vendor issuing to you an IRS Form 1099 for the fair market value of this "free" hunt?
> 
> Question: Does your company have a policy regarding accepting other than nominal gifts from vendors?
> 
> ...


I ceralisly doubt you will get an answer... this type of hunt, always has been and will be a hush hush type thing... but then again... not really hush hush if the guys posts up on the internet "I got a vendor takin' me hunting... blah blah blah.... " :spineyes:


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> and the hammer goes down to where you can't even let someone buy you a sandwich for lunch.


I agree with you. I used to be able to go shooting, golfing, and fishing with vendors. It's gotten to the point where I can't accept a sandwich or buy someone a sandwich with out it being considered bribery (and I might lose my job).

When this stuff happens the costs get passed on to Someone.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> Question: Is the vendor issuing to you an IRS Form 1099 for the fair market value of this "free" hunt?
> 
> Question: Does your company have a policy regarding accepting other than nominal gifts from vendors?
> 
> ...


Not health care, Oilfield related, and its not a bad trade off as far as others, I watch my back carefully just for the reason I dont want to be in the unemployment line. I've dealt with this vendor for 10 years and their company owns a 8500 acre lease in south texas that is way under hunted, they take maybe 25 deer a year off of this place. This season they hired a Management team and as a trade, they were offered these few high fence hunts.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"John Wayne was no hero and a draft dodger" 

Easy.......

FYI ,King Ranch is low fence.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*BigMike I quit deer hunting years ago*

and I very rarely even come over here to the hunting board, much less make a post. I do not have time or the inclination to wade through nine pages of opinions because I am sure you are hearing from both sides of this fence. I will give you my personal opinion on your question.

I hunted for several years but quit years ago when it got too expensive to justify the cost. Most people who really know me know I CAN afford it but I choose to spend my money on other things. (Like saving for early retirement.) To each his own.

Over the years I have had several offers to go deer hunting but I don't need the meat bad enough to shoot one out from under a corn feeder using a high powered rifle. There is no way anyone can justify to me that that is "hunting". To me high fencing is by far the lesser of the two evils; at least they are usually fenced in within some very large boundaries.

I don't really see any sport in sitting near a corn feeder and shooting a buck with a high power rifle just so you can show pics and brag about your great hunting skills. I used to also bow hunt and would sit in a tree for hours and hours day after day and try and locate where I felt the deer were likely to travel within distance of a 30 yard shot. Of course this was before corn feeders took over.

We have people on this site that I work with me and they come to work bragging their azzes off talking about the deer they kill each year. I have seen photos of their kills, their deer stands and their feeders. Which are within feet of each other. Hell, a few of them have them hanging on their office walls so they can brag to anyone who will listen. If someone is hard up and needs the meat for their families I am all for them to get it anyway they can out of necessity. Just don't brag about how great a "hunter" you are when it is all said and done. It ain't hunting in any form or fashion.

I have had a standing offer the past four years to go hunt on two exotic ranches that are owned by a friend of mine's family. He has killed so many deer and exotics, he rarely goes any more. Last March I told him I was going to take him up on it this year and go and shoot an Axis. We still haven't gotten around to it. I haven't even asked him if it is high fenced, I would be surprised if it wasn't. I do know the smallest ranch is 1,500 acres. I still have not called him up and said, "let's go" and that is all it would take. My sons think I am crazy because I have never taken him up on the offer. I had some Axis meat a couple of years ago and I am really beginning to think I would like some for the freezer so I will probably take him up on it one day. It may be high fenced but I can assure you that it won't be shot out from under a feeder if I do go, that ain't huntin'. (And yes I will fish with croaker if I can get'em. )


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Is it still okay to use rangefinders, timed feeders, time-stamped cameras, European optics, ultra-velocity amunition, digital camouflage, scent killers, artificial scents, electronic deer calls, hydraulic blinds, and mineral blocks?
> 
> Just checking.
> 
> I hate to see so many getting judgemental about another's hunting.


So true...Everyone wants to justfy thier "way" or "methods" or even location of hunting as being the correct or traditional way of hunting, truth is unless your hunting with a handmade bow and arrow in handmade clothes & shoes your "cheating".

It all comes down to the male ego "I'm a better hunter than you.....", I have a bigger rifle, truck, etc.

Go hunt the Elk, its a great oppurtunity.

I personally would shoot it with my xbow:tongue:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> So true...Everyone wants to justfy thier "way" or "methods" or even location of hunting as being the correct or traditional way of hunting, truth is unless your hunting with a handmade bow and arrow in handmade clothes & shoes your "cheating".
> 
> It all comes down to the male ego "I'm a better hunter than you.....", I have a bigger rifle, truck, etc.
> 
> ...


@103 yards too! :cheers:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would go hunt. Get what you can out of life have a blast doing it. Then when you do get your chance to go on the spot and stalk in the mountains it will be even better. Get er' done.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Team X-TREME said:


> That is a $8-$10,000. hunt. They must really need/like you! An 8X8 bull has spent his life on another ranch (probably Minnesota) and was delivered to Texas. He will not be wild and you will most likely harvest him within an hour.
> 
> An 8X8, 400" bull is friggin' ginormous! Elk simply cannot get that big in the wild. Whack him as soon as your crosshairs settle! I would in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. If the animal is something you want to take, then no matter the size it is a trophy. We don't need rule books to tells us that. Best of luck to ya, and send some pics our way after it takes the ole dirt nap.


----------



## pirogue man (Jul 13, 2005)

High fence, like one of the first posters, is ranching pure and simple. But what the heck, for that elk I would go for it, just like I would go for a prize longhorn bull (I'm an Aggie ) on someone's ranch if they offered it to me. Not true hunting, but harvesting. I do a lot of doe harvesting when given the opportunity - I'm after the meat, not the trophy. For the price of trophy deer inside high fences, I cannot afford to hunt, so I opt for the does (and sandhill cranes, in season).


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Hunting tame animals behind a small enclosed high fence is more like ranching.

Hunting wild deer on a large ranch that is high fenced is a different story. My family used to have a 10,000 acre high fenced place in South Texas. Believe me, locating the bucks was no harder or easier once we went from low fence to high fence. What it did was allow us to better control the population density, population ratio, genetics, poaching (somewhat), and hogs (we trapped and shot hogs out of a helicopter and that, along with the fence, helped keep them thinned out and thus limited the damage hogs can do to roads and fields).

It's not like people with high fences are chasing deer towards the boundaries to trap them and kill them. Hell, we had about 1,000 acres of the ranch fenced off with red deer. Those son of a guns weren't easy to find because there was plenty of cover. I finally got mine when it stepped out in a field 300 yards away.

We would always net a good buck and 20 doe with the helicopter a couple months before the season started. We would put them in a high fenced area of brush that was no more than 50 acres and then release them after the rutting period was over. I can tell you right now that this little 50 acre pen was right near camp and I almost never saw any of the deer (of course hunting a 50 acre pen would be sorry IMO, my point is that if there is cover even small pens like that are hard to see deer).

I hunt a low fence place now. Again, it is no harder or easier to kill deer.

As for the feeder issue, when we had our high fenced place we were MLD and always had to kill 125 to 200 deer per season. It was a family ranch. I can tell you right now that it would have been **** near impossible to reach the harvest goals set forth by the biologist without using feeders. We had protein feeders usually centrally located between 2-3 corn feeders. We placed trail cams at these feeders. So we would get pictures of deer, which in turn let us have a book with a walk, cull, and trophy list. Many of those deer never showed up at corn feeders (and only showed up at the protein at night). But some did. This sure helps you when you have a guest or less experienced hunter. We would give them a handful of pictures to take with them of deer that might show up so they could pull the trigger if that deer appeared.

To each their own. My attitude is that I do not judge other people's hunting so long as they are doing it in a safe and legal manner.

If someone really thinks their hunting is more legit because it is harder and more primitive (e.g., a compound bow), there is probably someone out there who hunts in a more primitive manner (like a longbow).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

This:



Jock Ewing said:


> To each their own. My attitude is that I do not judge other people's hunting so long as they are doing it in a safe and legal manner.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd shoot that elk all day long. You may never have a chance to go on a spot and stalk mountain hunt.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fun stuff, yall...
thet sed, stalking for me is making it to the counter of Whatabuger w/o falling over the yeller "piso mojado" cone on the floor.
shoot the elk...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

kweber said:


> thet sed, stalking for me is making it to the counter of Whatabuger w/o falling over the yeller "piso mojado" cone on the floor.


:rotfl:


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

this is the dumbest topic ever. i dont see why people care. there really isnt a difference from high and low fence except the deer cant leave the ranch. everyone still puts corn out and sits in the deer blind and waits for him to come out and shoot him.


----------

